# WordReference Forums 2nd Birthday!



## mkellogg

July 18, 2004 WordReference open for new threads and posts
July 18, 1994 Crayola announces introduction of scented crayons 
 July 18, 1989 48 cm rainfall at Rockport, West Virginia, state record 
 July 18, 1980 Federal court voids Selective Service Act as it doesn't include women 
 July 18, 1974 World's tallest structure, 646-m Polish radio mast, completed 
 July 18, 1971 Eddy Merckx wins his 3rd Tour de France 
 July 18, 1955 1st electric power generated from atomic energy sold commercially 
 July 18, 1947 King George VI signs Indian Independence Bill, Cuchuflete born in Milwaukee, Wisconsin
 July 18, 1940 1st successful helicopter flight, Stratford, Connecticut 
 July 18, 1938 Douglas "Wrong Way" Corrigan arrives in Ireland-left New York for California 
 July 18, 1936 Spanish Civil War begins, Gen Francisco Franco led uprising 
 July 18, 1923 England's House of Lords accepts new divorce law 
 July 18, 1907 French troops occupy Casablanca 
 July 18, 1872 Britain introduces secret ballot voting 
 July 18, 1870 Pontifical infallibility proclaimed 
 July 18, 1854 Cuchuflete was born
July 18, 1853 Completion of Grand Trunk Line, trains begin running over 1st North American railroad between Portland, Maine and Montreal 
 July 18, 1814 British capture Prairie du Chien (Wisc) 
 July 18, 1768 Boston Gazette publishes "Liberty Song," America's 1st patriotic song 
 July 18, 1737 Battle at Banja Luka: Turkish army beats Austrians 
 July 18, 1716 Decree orders all Jews expelled from Brussels 
 July 18, 1696 Czar Peter I's fleet occupies Azov at mouth of Don River 
 July 18, 1656 Battle at Warsaw: Swedish king Karel X Gustaafbeats Johan II Kasimir and occupies Warsaw 
 July 18, 1630 Spanish troops occupy Mantua 
 July 18, 1588 Admiral Howard beats Spanish Armada 
 July 18, 1536 Pope's authority declared void in England
July 18, 1374 Petrarch dies 
 July 18, 1290 King Edward I of England orders expulsion of Jews 
 July 18, 64 Great Fire of Rome begins (Nero didn't fiddle) 
(thanks to http://www.brainyhistory.com/days/july_18.html)

 

Amazing, two years have passed by.
  Happy second birthday to you WordReference forums!  My, how you have grown.  I can't wait to see what you will be like in another year.

Let's see what gifts people will bring to the party here...

Woohoo!!!

  Mike


----------



## Confused Linguist

Happy Birthday WordReference Forums!!!


----------



## mickaël

Merci pour ces superbes forums.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Le 18 Juillet 1913 : naissance de Madame Soleil, astrologue française.
Elle avait sûrement prévu la création de ce forum.  
(bon 152ème anniversaire à Cuchuflete aussi ! )


----------



## danielfranco

Feliz cumpleaños al WRF. Gracias por brindarnos a todos los miembros un lugar donde podemos aprender y disfrutar los misterios de nuestros idiomas. 

Al menos ya traje las velitas... A ver quien pone la torta y los gorritos.


----------



## AmethystSW

Happy Birthday WR!!!
Thank you for creating the best website I ever found in my entire life! ( :


----------



## jester.

Congratulations to the best language forum on the whole internet

Glückwünsche an das beste Sprachenforum im Internet

Félicitations au meilleur forum de langues de tout l'Internet

Felicitaciones al mejor foro de idiomas de toda la red


----------



## belén

*Qué alegría, qué alboroto, fiesta fiesta fiestaaaaaaaaa*


----------



## Agnès E.

Fiesta? Who said fiesta?
Where is it?
Oh I see! Here's the map...







Easy: it's everywhere around the world!


----------



## moura

*dear WordReference Forums, you are​


aider, bespreading, culturing, distinctive, electrifying, funny
galvanizer, hilarious, ideologue, joining,
kind-hearted, luminescent
multifaceted, night-faring, observer, polemic, quixotic, radiant
smilingly, truthful, unconstraint, visionary, welcoming, xanandu-like
youthsome and zigzagging​ 
what else can I say?...chuac!!!​ 


Happy Birthday to you!!!    ​


​

*


----------



## Vanda

Let´s partyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!





The single lugar où tutti langues são parlata ....


Happy 2nd Birthday WordReference! You have grown up so fast....

Thanks Mike, thanks all forer@s that make this place so special!!!!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*¡¡¡A los Tiggers nos gusta celebrar con los amigos!!!*
*Feliz cumpleaños WR*​


----------



## lauranazario

Hello partygoers! Please step in... we're going to have a grand time together.
Want one of these? Mike bought enough for all of us....


----------



## maxiogee

Thank you Mike for your 
*vision* and *decision*
and most of all for your
*tolerance*!

I note that the post totals exceed 1,200,000!


----------



## Agnès E.

Mmmm... Mike will provide the party hats.
He also bought many other useful things, such as these ones, to enable us to spot eachother more easily.






Make your choice, guys!
I'll take one pair of the first type, thank you, Mike.


----------



## lauranazario

maxiogee said:
			
		

> I note that the post totals exceed 1,200,000!


Yep... our numbers have definitely skyrocketed during the past year.
Here is Mike's secret...


----------



## Outsider

Congratulations, and thank you! This is a wonderful forum.


----------



## lauranazario

Um... is it too "early" to start toasting???

Everyone grab a glass and feel free to say a few words.


----------



## VenusEnvy

¡Feliz cumpleaños para nosotros! El foro se ha crecido a un lugar cariñoso y amable. ¡Es como un segundo hogar! Y a mis compañer@s y amig@s aquí: Estoy muy feliz tenerles en mi vida.  ¡No sé cómo sucedió, pero han hecho un hueco en mi corazón para si!

Así que, para celebrar...... ¡yo traigo las pupusas y curtido, la horchata y el flan! ¡ñum!















(Este es el flan que Mike y yo comimos cuando nos juntamos para el primero cumpleaños del foro    )


----------



## Agnès E.

Laurita, you asked me to bring some shakers to help you prepare the cocktails. 
Here they are, girl!







Hope it helps!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Happy birthday to us! Here's a picture of *JazzByChas *(Chuck), *VenusEnvy *(ME!), *SweetMommaSue *(Suz) and Chuck's friend Kev celebrating a little early!


----------



## Saoul

Chi vuole un mojito? Dai, mettetevi in coda, senza spingere! 

Mi raccomando! 

One for me (tu tu tu tu) one for you (tu tu tu tu)
One for me (tu tu tu tu) one for you (tu tu tu tu)

Buon Compleanno WordReference.com


----------



## lauranazario

Saoul said:
			
		

> Chi vuole un mojito?


Ah, Saoul... you know I'm a sucker for researching things. 
Here is the recipe for our friends.


----------



## Saoul

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Ah, Saoul... you know I'm a sucker for researching things.
> Here is the recipe for our friends.



Ciao Laura, 

I know this is kind of your thing. Now we've got the recipe, I can move on to something else. I'll play some music then...
Let's start with "I'm coming up so you better get this party started".


----------



## Vanda

And I bring the caipirinha.






how to prepare it:


----------



## lauranazario

Saoul said:
			
		

> Ciao Laura,
> I know this is kind of your thing. Now we've got the recipe, I can move on to something else. I'll play some music then...
> Let's start with "I'm coming up so you better get this party started".


Ciao, Saoul.
Great song to start off the musical side!

Hey... let's surprise Mike by creating one of these, composed entirely of Foreros (forum members)


----------



## Vanda

Great idea! What about each one writing a line in his/her native language? 
In the end Saoul can play it.  



> "I'm coming up so you better get this party started".


 
Tô chegando. É melhor começar logo esta festa.


----------



## Saoul

Vanda said:
			
		

> Great idea! What about each one writing a line in his/her native language?
> In the end Saoul can play it.
> 
> 
> 
> Tô chegando. É melhor começar logo esta festa.



So in Italian that would be:

Sto arrivando, quindi meglio che diate inizio alla festa!


----------



## alc112

Happy Birthday our dear Word Reference!!

Ps: I wish I could write somthing more, but my keyboard is broken
Wr has made write so much that the keyboard is like this.
Warning: incredible image of a real keyboard:


----------



## lauranazario

Vanda said:
			
		

> Great idea! What about each one writing a line in his/her native language?
> In the end Saoul can play it.
> 
> Source phrase: "I'm coming up so you better get this party started".​
> Tô chegando. É melhor começar logo esta festa.


Lord help us all.... but this is one way a _reggaetón_ singer would say it in "Puerto Rican slang":
*Voy p'allá cangri, así que enciende el pari*


----------



## ILT

Happy birthday WR! I think these decorations will look nice next to Belén's.


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Vanda said:
			
		

> Great idea! What about each one writing a line in his/her native language?
> In the end Saoul can play it.
> 
> 
> 
> Tô chegando. É melhor começar logo esta festa.


 
¡¡Ahí llego, empecemos con la fiesta de una buena vez!!!

¡Muy, muy Feliz Cumple para WR! Apesar de estar aquí hace tan poco tiempo, me siento parte de un grupo increíble de gente, unidos por el amor a las palabras, idiomas, sonoridades, me siento muy a gusto.
Gracias Word Reference, por todo.

Happy, Happy Birthday, WR! I have been here only for a while, but despite that I feel myselve as a part of an incredible group of people which love words, languages, sonorities, it feels really well to be here.
Thanks WT for everything.

Me gustaron las ideas del coro y guitarreadas, propongo una gran fogata chispeante en medio de la noche...

Loved the chorus and "guitarreada" ideas, we should have a big sparky fire in the midst of the night...


And here comes the cake:






Enjoy!

LuA


----------



## lauranazario

Lucia Adamoli said:
			
		

> Me gustaron las ideas del coro y guitarreadas, propongo una gran fogata chispeante en medio de la noche...
> 
> Loved the chorus and "guitarreada" ideas, we should have a big sparky fire in the midst of the night...


Great idea.... let's hope we can get Mike to play the guitar!

Fabulosa idea... espero que podamos convencer a Mike para que toque la guitarra.


----------



## belén

Madre mía, llevo toda la tarde cocinando pero ahí llego ahí llego...

I've been cooking all evening long, but here I come!!


----------



## anangelaway

_



_​ 
_Where is everybody ?!!!_  _Oh ! Here you are !!! SO, WHO'S SINGING? Vandita is that you?  _​


----------



## anangelaway

WOW ! belen !!!! This is delicious !  mmm, You're amazing ! And you deserve a nice cool drink! 





It's so big, sorry... It's right in your face...


----------



## Abledude

Muchas Gracias al staff de WR! y muchas gracias a los amigos que entran a este sitio web! Mi deseo: es que sigan adelante y que nosotros como usuarios hagamos más grande este sitio con nuestra participación y la ayuda incondicional que existe entre todos nosotros!!

FELICIDADES!!!

y a ver quien sopla la vela............


----------



## lauranazario

Oh Belén, such wonderful treats you've brought... of course we're hungry!

Gracias Belén por las delicias que has traído... ¡por supuesto que las vamos a devorar!


----------



## manana

*¡¡¡Felicidades a todos!! *
*No metía mi cuchara desde hace muuuchííísimoooo tiempo (sobredosis de trabajo),   pero  debo decirles que siempre  los tengo de fondo, como una radio encendida con tu programa favorito.*
 
*Espero no se hayan olvidado de mí*
 
*¡¡Muchos cariños  y  Feliz Aniversario.... y que sigamos cumpliendo muchos más!!!*​


----------



## Kelly B

Happy Birthday, WordReference! Thanks to everybody, and most especially to Mike.


----------



## lauranazario

Kelly B said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday, WordReference! Thanks to everybody, and most especially to Mike.


Ah yes... somewhere out there, 'poor ole Mike' is _hard at work_, coming up with new ways to improve WR.


----------



## Necsus

*Wow! What a party, today!*​ 
*After the chorus and "guitarreada":*​


----------



## Fernita

Buenos Aires, 18 de Julio de 2006

Querido www.wordreference.com:
Hoy te escribo para felicitarte por cumplir dos años y también para decirte que tenés una familia maravillosa!!!!!!!!
¡¡¡¡¡Estoy felicísima de ser miembro de la MEJOR familia que existe en Internet!!!!!

Espero que sigas creciendo y que nunca cambies tu forma de ser.

Es increíble que con 2 años, ya hables inglés, francés, español, portugués, italiano y un montón más de idiomas y hasta con terminologías especializadas. ¡¡¡SOS UN GENIO, QUERIDO WORDREFERENCE!!!

Con todo mi cariño para vos y para toda la familia de foreros y especialmente para Mike, tu padre!!!!
Fernita. 
Aquí te mando algo para que preparen la fiesta!


----------



## lauranazario

Ah, our dear Mike is a workhorse! 
He's always checking the website's stats and creating all sorts of informative reports.

Look... he's even given us a "budget allocation" for our party.
Let's make good use of it!


----------



## anangelaway

_Ahem... For the cheese lovers => ¡Buen provecho!_





_Quoi? Trop quoi ? Oui, il coule..._ 














​_Ben oui... le pain..._ 
​



​http://www.presentsdirect.com/imageLibrary/jpeg230/4411.jpg


----------



## Eugin

*¡¡¡Sí!!!! ¡El foro cumple **dos añitos**!!! Tiene apenas dos años pero, a juzgar por la cantidad de miembros y el millón de posts que hemos superado, parece que es uno de los sitios más antiguos de la web!!!*  


*F E L I Z   C U M P L E* *P A R A* *T O D O S*!!!!


*Celebremos **para que todo el mundo se entere de la fiesta del mejor sitio en Internet!!! y para eso aquí les traje unos **presentes**!!   *

*y los convido con este exquisito **asado **para chuparse los dedos!!  *


*Yess!! The forum is two years old and yet, due to its members and the million posts that we have surpassed, it seems as if it were the oldest site on the web!!! *

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, EVERYONE!!!*

*Let´s celebrate so that all the world is aware of the party of the best Internet place!! I brought some presents for you and I invite you with this exquisite tasty "asado"!!! *


----------



## Tomby

Feliz II Aniversário!






Parabéns, amigos!!!






_Furbo_ y Samba (Fútbol y Samba) (Futebol e Samba). Falles de València’05







O Ronaldo não pode faltar. _O Rei... das festas_. Falles de València’05


----------



## Aupick

Here's my contribution: 





Don't drink it all at once!

Congratulations to WordReference and to all the members who have made this such a fantastic place for the last two years!


----------



## timpeac

Many congratulations skipper Mike, and all who sail in the good ship WR!


----------



## geve

Cher forum de mon coeur,

Look down this post, I brought the 2 year-old me back from the past to applaude at your birthday! 
Ok, she's not very good at applauding yet, but she's tried really hard and after extensive practice I now can do much better, see?





I never come empy-handed to a party, so here's my very special contribution. 
(I know I've cooked this punch before on this forum...)

What? 
Not a suitable gift for a 2 year-old? 
Ok then, here's something else, to protect you from the sun and the numerous fans that your short but generous and well-filled life has got you.


----------



## geve

I almost forgot: there's no party without dancing!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

I can't help drawing for this special event!  
(as always, put the speed control to "fast"...)


----------



## 123o4

Cheguei para a Festa (sou membro há uma semana)! 
Gostaria de felicitar a todos os mentores deste Fórum, assim como a todos os participantes, graças aos quais, não há somente a idéia do fazer, mas a consecução de nobres ideais. E que ideais! Parabéns messssssmo!
123o4.


----------



## Whodunit

Congratulation to this marvelous forum and its "creator", _Mike The Great!_ It's just a gift to be a member here.


----------



## Rayines

*Éstos son mis deseos para el próximo año:*

..........................*CONFIANZA*
. ........................*APRENDIZAJE*
...............................*ELEGANCIA*
....................*I**NVENTIVA*
.................................*COMUNICACIÓN*
...............................*SINCERIDAD*
.................................*TRABAJO*
.................................*ARMONÍA*
.................*TOLERAN**C**IA*
..................................*INCLUSIÓN*
.........................*HUMOR*
...............................*ENCUENTRO*
................................*RECONOCIMIENTO*
.............*.....................**SIMETRÍA*

.................. *WORD REFERENCE  *


----------



## MariBR

*bah, cheguei tarde pra festa...*

*anyway, congrats everyone!!! great job!  *

*saludos desde brasil*


----------



## Jaén

En este día tan especial para nuestra comunidad, no quería dejar de registrar mi alegría por contar con un grupo de amigos que, aunque virtualmente, siempre están ahí para ayudar cuando lo necesitamos. Y todo esto gracias al esfuerzo y tabajo de alguien con visión de futuro, Mike. Gracias, Mike!
Estoy seguro de que todos haremos nuestros mejores esfuerzos para hacer de esta, la mejor y mayor comunidad multilingüe de la Internet!

FELICIDADES A TODOS NOSOTROS Y A WORDREFERENCE!

Alberto Jaén.


----------



## Jaén

mkellogg said:
			
		

> July 18, 1854 Cuchuflete was born
> Woohoo!!!
> 
> Mike


Hey!
Have you seen the important events celebrated This Day In History?

Congratulations, Cuchuflete!

Vamos a cantarte "Las Mañanitas" en inglés! jejejejeje

Saludos!

Alberto.


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Feliz Cumple para la comunidad de foreros!

Ya que tengo casi casi tantos años como el Maestro Mike, os ofrezco un poco de comida típica de mi terruño...






Congratulations to Mike Kellogg and all the wonderful foreros who make this place so very special every day of the year.

Un abrazo,
cuchu​


----------



## lauranazario

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> I can't help drawing for this special event!
> (as always, put the speed control to "fast"...)


Wow Karine.... and WOW again.

No competitive events were scheduled in this 'forum family celebration'... but your fantastic WR ship is definitely worthy of this:


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Wow Karine.... and WOW again.
> 
> No competitive events were scheduled in this 'forum family celebration'... but your fantastic WR ship is definitely worthy of this:


Thanks Tim, his post inspired me.


----------



## lauranazario

Okay, it's nighttime over here... who's up for some marshmallows?


----------



## anangelaway

Oh Laura! Here you are !  Lots of people are dancing I can see that. Me want some marshmallows, si si ! Gracias! hummm... 



























Mike had a strong one... Look at him with his guitar !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Marshmallows?  Sorry Laura, but here, it's time for some French croissants instead.


----------



## ronanpoirier

*OMG WF birthday is almost at the same day as mine! Just 12 days away hehehe
*
*=D*


_Parabéns, parabéns
Saúde e felicidade
Que tu colhas sempre todo dia
Paz e alegria na lavoura da amizade.

_This is the "parabéns gaúcho" or "parabéns crioulo" and it's sung by tradicionalist people or people who wants to sing something different at a birthday here in Rio Grande do Sul.


Thanks for existing WF! _o/


----------



## lauranazario

anangelaway said:
			
		

> Mike had a strong one... Look at him with his guitar !


Funny you should mention that... I just paid a huge amount of coins for this picture of Mike during his _undiscovered rock star_ phase. 





The story goes that he initially played a mean guitar and then he switched over to keyboards... and then went 180° to _computer keyboards_.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Did someone say dancing?....


----------



## lsp

_*Happy Birthday!!*_


----------



## Moogey

Happy Birthday WR!






Make a wish and blow out the non-existent candles!

-M


----------



## carolineR

*Je ferai plus sobre : c'est bien la première fois qu'on ne me décolle plus de mon ordinateur ! félicitations pour cet admirable forum ! *


----------



## lauranazario

Yummmmmm... birthday cake and cupcakes from Lsp and Moogey. 
Gather round, people... everyone grab a plate and help yourselves to the goodies.


----------



## GenJen54

As always, I'm late to the party!  I hope all of the great food and bebidas aren't gone already.  If not, I'll share some of my own:







Thanks to Mike for his foresight, diligence and entrepreurial spirit!  The world would not be the same with out WRF!


----------



## emma42

Arise, ye linguists from your slumbers
Arise and switch on your PC!
Mike Kellogg's Fora end your nightmares
For now we have the key!

So, away with all unanswered questions,
Searching linguists, arise!  Arise!
Together, we are strong in Freedom,
And open wide eachother's eyes!

So, linguists, come rally
Celebrate the shadows gone!
Oh, yes!  Word Ref'rence Fora have
Made our world as one!


Happy birthday, WR, and thanks from the bottom of my heart to MK, all wonderful Mods and all fantastic Forer@s.

ps.  Mine's an enormous slice of cake and a nice cup of tea.  Cheers!
 ​


----------



## timpeac

Excellent, Emma!


----------



## lauranazario

Oh, Emma... such a nice poem. Very nicely done.  

Can you hear the Linguists clapping?


----------



## manana

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> I can't help drawing for this special event!
> (as always, put the speed control to "fast"...)


 
*¡Qué gran regalo!! ¡Gracias  Karine está  precioso!!!*


----------



## lauranazario

manana said:
			
		

> *¡Qué gran regalo!! ¡Gracias  Karine está  precioso!!!*


Hablando de regalos... Mike dejó unos pequeños 'recuerdos' para todos nosotros. 
A ver, dígannos qué encontraron en sus respectivas cajitas.

Speaking of presents... Mike left some small gifts/souvenirs for all of us. 
Come on everybody, tell us what you found inside your own giftbox.


----------



## geve

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Speaking of presents... Mike left some small gifts/souvenirs for all of us.
> Come on everybody, tell us what you found inside your own giftbox.


 
Lucky me! There were two presents in my giftbox!​ 





 


Hem. I might wear the first one today.​


----------



## Kelly B

Tiens, geve, I'm afraid our packages got switched!


----------



## geve

Oh no, Kelly, no, I fully deserve it. You can have it tomorrow if you want.


----------



## AndREA22

Muchos años más para* WORD REFERENCE *así podremos seguir aprendiendo más sobre el maravilloso lenguaje humano,  WR es ahora un joven muy sabio. 
 ​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Speaking of presents... Mike left some small gifts/souvenirs for all of us.
> Come on everybody, tell us what you found inside your own giftbox.


Oh! In mine I found this beautiful sword:





Do you think it is the one of Damoclès?


----------



## lauranazario

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Do you think it is the one of Damoclès?


I can't be... Mike wants nothing with swords.
I think it goes back to his childhood days... rumor has it some sort of _disappointment_ robbed him of his (former) love for them


----------



## geve

lauranazario said:
			
		

> I can't be... Mike wants nothing with swords.
> I think it goes back to his childhood days... rumor has it some sort of _disappointment_ robbed him of his (former) love for them


Surely this can't include laser ones, right??  I mean, lightsabers? 






So let's make believe that Mike is Master Koth and we're all Master Windu, and the weapon is the forum....


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

geve said:
			
		

> Surely this can't include laser ones, right?? I mean, lightsabers?


Mais non geve, you know that laser swords(*) are only used by Luc here! 
(use the force, Luc!)

BTW, who can give me a French translation of Emma's poetry?
(Emma17, why not?)

(*) I found an home made one googling, but I can't publish it here, it's too... secret.  (but I can via PM...!)


----------



## anangelaway

Oh! Look what I got!!!






Don't know what it is? Well...  A _USB Keyboard Vacuum Cleaner_ ! How cool is that! Thanks Mike!  

But hey, it comes with another _regalito_...   





​Truly happy!


----------



## rivera

Gosto do Word Reference,pois falando é como a gente se pode entender.Saudos e paz para todo o mundo.Parabens


----------



## moura

*Though a little bit late, we are looking forward to start playing and singing...*​ 
*Should old acquaintance *
*tchim, tchim, *
*be forgot *
_*than, tchan, ...,* _​


----------



## lauranazario

anangelaway said:
			
		

> Oh! Look what I got!!!
> Well...  A _USB Keyboard Vacuum Cleaner_ ! How cool is that! Thanks Mike!


You certainly got lucky, Angelaway... look at what Mike gave ME inside my little party souvenir box!!! 
He said now I'm forced to find a proper translation for this term/name so he can add it to our dictionary. Work, work, work....


----------



## lauranazario

geve said:
			
		

> Surely this can't include laser ones, right??  I mean, lightsabers?


_But how........ how in the world did you know??????_
Mike's been keeping this a secret for years: this is the way he takes care of his garden's hedges!


----------



## emma42

Oh, didn't anyone else get $10,000 and a signed first edition of the Bible, then?  Oh, I shouldn't have said...how embarrassing...

I got a family pack of Jammie Dodgers, really...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

emma42 said:
			
		

> Oh, didn't anyone else get $10,000 and a signed first edition of the Bible, then? Oh, I shouldn't have said...how embarrassing...


No, nobody else got dollars Emma17, as were are not interested in money. We all prefer words. 

Oh, here is the content of my second giftbox:





A CD of Criss Angel - The explanation (I wish I could listen to it! )​


----------



## fran06

Just o say HAPPY BIRTHDAY and GRAZIE DI ESISTERE!!!!!


----------



## DearPrudence

*Happy birthday*
(at 2, personally I could hardly speak  )​ 
*Congratulations*​ 
*And millions of thanks to all the superheroes who make that wonderful forum great.*​


----------



## lauranazario

DearPrudence said:
			
		

> And millions of thanks to all the superheroes who make that wonderful forum great.


Mike has been practicing ever since he was a kid...


----------



## zebedee

Just in case anyone's flagging, here's some more refreshments!

Paaaaaaaaa-rtyyyyyyy!


----------



## zebedee

Phew! It's getting toooooo hot in here with so many people dancing. Let's take the party out onto the terrace. Follow me!


----------



## zebedee

I've found the crash-out corner.

So that's where you guys got to!


----------



## DearPrudence

From time to time, it's good to have a break if you don't want to end up like that ...

(the heat, the frogs, all those questions, ..! Aaaargh!!!)


----------



## Jaén

DearPrudence said:
			
		

> From time to time, it's good to have a break if you don't want to end up like that ...
> 
> (the heat, the frogs, all those questions, ..! Aaaargh!!!)


At least this guy had time to put his head on the table!
I use to get asleep seated straight on my chair with the finger on the keyboard, and when I wake up, I have filled lots and lots of pages with the same letter!


----------



## GenJen54

Wait, Zeba, 

We haven't done the Conga Line yet!


----------



## geve

Jaén said:
			
		

> At least this guy had time to put his head on the table!
> I use to get asleep seated straight on my chair with the finger on the keyboard, and when I wake up, I have filled lots and lots of pages with the same letter!


WRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFWRFROCKS!

oooops, I might have just dozed off for a while


----------



## Sparrow22

*Wow, I don't want to miss the party, guys !!!   *

*I wanted to bring some friends, but they flew away .... (shhhh.... It is that my computer resists to attaching pictures, so.....*

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY WR !!!!!!! FOR MANY MANY MANY YEARS MORE !!!!!!*


----------



## lauranazario

Oh no.... not "The Chicken Dance"!!! 

I thought we only saw that at weddings...


----------



## lauranazario

Hey fellas, Mike brought in fresh ice....... and just in time because we were about to run out.


----------



## lauranazario

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.... I was dying to freshen up my iced tea!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Well I have to say CONGRATULATIONS I love this forum and it has helped me a lot!!!!
and I have to give you this beatiful view form Mexico city and obviusly we are going to celebrate in the castle of Maximilian Emperor of  Mexico http://www.posadavienahotel.com.mx/galeria6.htm


----------



## mkellogg

I prepared a little gazpacho last night to go with the hot weather.  Mmmm.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Here's to my second family - your very good health!  May we enjoy many more years together.

I've hired a dance band for the occasion.....they've just arrived.


----------



## Vanda

I've heard everybody is dancing all rhythms in here. Here's samba:


----------



## DDT

As late as a rule...but I'm still in time to join the party, PHEWWWWWWWWWWWWW!






  ​


----------



## fran kornbacher

Feliz cumpleanos Wordreference forum. Muchisimas gracias por toda la util ayuda brindada durante este ultimo ano. Estoy muy orgullosa de pertenecer a tan valuable e inteligente grupo de personas que conforman este foro. Este foro me ha ayudado a crecer cada dia mas y mas y me ha ayudado a tener mas confianza en mi misma. La ayuda recibida ha sido tremenda, y sin dejar atras debo reconocer que he aprendido muchisimo al igual que otros aprenden de mi. Gracias a los moderadores por todo su apoyo. Espero continuar trabajando junto con ustedes por muchos, muchos anos mas. Que Dios los bendiga a todos y una vez mas gracias por el apoyo de todos.

Take Care
Francis Kornbacher


----------



## lauranazario

Vanda said:
			
		

> I've heard everybody is dancing all rhythms in here. Here's samba...


And direct from Puerto Rico... a lively *Plena*!


----------



## geve

I think they're all knocked out by the heat... Shall we freshen up a bit? Let's do the pool dance !


----------



## Etcetera

Congratulations to our wonderful forum!   
Mike, thank you again for creating and maintaining such a great place to stay!


----------



## amikama

As I don't visit Congrat Forum regularly, I've missed this thread so far. But better late than never! Here are my belated and humble congratulations:

* Happy 2nd Birthday!  *​


----------



## JazzByChas

Well, as our fellow compatriot, LV4-26 once said, "I know I am late, but I saw a light burning in the window, and decided to walk in inconspicuously, and nonchalantly, and join the party!

I say, after two years of linquistic repartée, it is obvious that Mike K. has come up with a good thing...

So let's kick up our heels and dance!


----------



## JazzByChas

....and, like our esteemed colleague below, drink a few "Bug-weisers!"  
(Cheers!)


----------



## mkellogg

Sorry everyone, it's time to revert back to the standard no-images status of this thread and forum. 

The links are still there, so you can still see everything, but now they require a click.


----------



## .   1

Etcetera said:
			
		

> Congratulations to our wonderful forum!
> Mike, thank you again for creating and maintaining such a great place to stay!


May I echo Etcetera.

Thanks Mike.

.,,


----------

